# Anyone have experience with Howard Leight electronic muffs?



## GrayFalcon (Oct 30, 2011)

I've decided to start using electronic muffs, and the Howard Leight Impact Sport muffs look almost too good to be true. They're foldable, relatively inexpensive and effective (judging by the stellar ratings here on Amazon.com).

The cynic in this newbie is curious as to how something that's seemingly so good, can be so affordable! If anyone cares to weigh in, your opinion would be appreciated. Thank you, gents!


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I've had a pair for several years. They have done their job perfectly well, and at a cost less than my Peltor's


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

GrayFalcon said:


> The cynic in this newbie is curious as to how something that's seemingly so good, can be so affordable! If anyone cares to weigh in, your opinion would be appreciated. Thank you, gents!


I've had a a pair of "Impact Sport EN352" for several years. I was "looking" for electronic muffs and checking the 'Net. And asking range rats.
Then, there they were, hanging on the wall in a LGS. So cheap, I just had to give them a try. Just toss them off to my lady friend if they didn't work well. :mrgreen:
I've never looked for anything better. They do the job. She had to buy her own.

I wear them when mountain wilderness "photo stalking" animals too. Turned up to max. volume. Only problem is any wind noise is accentuated.

As for the low cost, you won't get any "attaboy looks" at the range like for "your Peltor's", etc.
But, I bought a new blue Corvette Z06 with silver stripes instead of a new red Ferrari. 
No female head-turning extra bonus points for the Vette, but it works reasonably well at 1/5 the cost of a "decent model" new Ferrari. YMMV. :smt1099


----------



## GrayFalcon (Oct 30, 2011)

*Appreciate your thoughts, guys*

GREAT muffs! My new set does seem to work as advertised. It's really nice to be able to maintain awareness of the sounds around me, while protecting my hearing at the same time. The fact that they're foldable & save space in my range bag is an added bonus.

Again, thanks.


----------



## DOBBYGUY (Oct 28, 2011)

This product works fine for bench shooting at a pistol range if you need to talk with others without taking off the headset. However, if conversation is not necessary, regular earplugs work better. Concussion noise from the neighboring shooter(s), the left earmuff did not reduce the blast of the person firing in the lane to my left and the loud noise actually hurt my left ear. Also while wearing eye protection the earmuffs do not make a tight seal around the ear. I have used other brands and have not had this problem. To fix this problem, I had to use a set of ear plugs because these earmuff just does not give you enough sound damping while shooting 9mm, .40, .45. and a .357.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> As for the low cost, you won't get any "attaboy looks" at the range like for "your Peltor's", etc.


??? My Peltor set wasn't expensive... http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-97044-Tactical-Hearing-Protector/dp/B00009363P/ref=pd_cp_hi_3


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

When it gets really cold outside, layer your clothing. When the ambient noise level is very high, use plugs and muffs.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've got a set. They work as advertised. No problems.


----------

